
George Lucas loses Stormtrooper battle at Supreme Court - draegtun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14287864
======
hsmyers
Now had the Lucas camp thought to negotiate a license with royalty (smallish)
then all this time they would have been making money instead of paying for one
loss after another. Not to mention damage to their fan base.

------
flocial
(in the UK) Had the artist been based in the US, he'd be paying legal debts
and a settlement fee the rest of his life and maybe serve time.

------
praptak
The title invokes quite a picture - Lucas' stormtroopers getting defeated in a
fierce battle with the Supreme Court as scenery.

